# my first head (foam base method)



## green wolf (Mar 6, 2012)

I started making my first head yesterday and am having a blast creating it. I can already tell I will need to stuff a fan in the muzzle. doesnt take long to get a lil warm in there.  I am basing it on my fursona "Shasta" a wolf/coyote mix in my avatar.

any tips/ hints or critiques will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Your muzzle is to thick. Keep in mind that fur will add a lot of bulk to the face, even if properly shaved down. 
You also should maybe add some definition to your eyebrow ridge and a softer stop on the muzzle.


----------



## green wolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful red line


----------



## green wolf (Mar 8, 2012)

WIP Update:

Re-shaped muzzle and face. I am much more pleased with the look. Thanks for the tips.

I added the jaw. It is movable but I'm still working out a few kinks. sorry for cell phone quality pics. I'll try and get some better ones later












to any others building their first head, the fan makes a huge difference


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

It's looking nice! I bet the fan does help, my first head was torture without one. XD
The reshaping of the muzzle looks much better, for a first I'd say this is nice! It's not just nice for a first actually, it's just nice. Good job! 

Mind if I ask what tutorial you used, if you used one?


----------



## green wolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Translord said:


> It's looking nice! I bet the fan does help, my first head was torture without one. XD The reshaping of the muzzle looks much better, for a first I'd say this is nice! It's not just nice for a first actually, it's just nice. Good job!   Mind if I ask what tutorial you used, if you used one?


  Thankyou. still mulling how to fur it.  for a rough guide I based the general design on this tutorial
http://fursuitassist.deviantart.com/gallery/33697307#/d1ri5k3


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmm... cool. I think I'll incorporate some of those ideas into another tutorial I was looking at.


----------



## green wolf (Mar 11, 2012)

Update:  started playing around with some fur.

I got the kinks out of the jaw and it is articulated now. (love that feature)

I'm having trouble with what to do with the eyes. not as easy as I thought. Any help would be appreciated. I would like to find some green glass/acrylic eyes but if I cant find them or make em, I'm not sure if toony eyes would look too good on him.

again, sorry about the cell quality pics


----------



## Translord (Mar 12, 2012)

If you can't get the glass eyes, I think the toony eyes would look pretty good


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 13, 2012)

Not bad, as for the eyes I suggest to order them. It will make your life so much easier.


----------



## Deo (Mar 13, 2012)

green wolf said:


> Thankyou. still mulling how to fur it.  for a rough guide I based the general design on this tutorial
> http://fursuitassist.deviantart.com/gallery/33697307#/d1ri5k3



That place has the shittiest fursuit tutorials I have seen in a long fucking time.

Go here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS


----------



## Traven V (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesomes, kinda reminds me of my first try but I used mesh and all I have is black fur XD. Great Job though


----------



## green wolf (Mar 20, 2012)

update.

a little progress. I have a question though on the eyes. I made this mock up from a foam yellow fishing bobber and photoshopped it green to get an idea how it would look. does this seem like about the right size for the eyes? does anyone make green taxidermy eyes?  





I have the rest of the black and "proper" green fur on order as well as a nose so I hope to get more done on it soon.


----------



## Translord (Mar 20, 2012)

Seems about the right size to me :3


----------



## Dragoxicon (Mar 20, 2012)

(I make taxidermy eyes with 40mm being the largest), but those eyes are looking pretty good at the moment. I'd be careful though, once you get fur on the cheeks the head will look a bit larger and may make the eyes look smaller.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 21, 2012)

For a first attempt it looks pretty good. The improvements you make in the 2nd and 3rd set of photos are good too, though the eyes in the latest update seem not to match, for some reason. Maybe they're missing the white outer background to them~?


----------



## green wolf (Mar 27, 2012)

update. Meet Shasta! just a few odds and ends left. I am waiting on a nose and ended up going with the toony plastic bowl eyes $1.50 at the dollar store. I may yet go for resin follow me's as funds are available but for now I'm fairly happy with how they turned out. I also shaved the fur in places so hes not so shaggy.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 27, 2012)

green wolf said:


> update. Meet Shasta! just a few odds and ends left. I am waiting on a nose and ended up going with the toony plastic bowl eyes $1.50 at the dollar store. I may yet go for resin follow me's as funds are available but for now I'm fairly happy with how they turned out. I also shaved the fur in places so hes not so shaggy.


Ive never made a suit before, but man that look amazing! i believe you've found your talent sir; by the way how did it take you to construct that suit. (i wish my parents would leave the house for a few weeks so i could make my own suit.


----------



## green wolf (Mar 28, 2012)

Ive been working on it on and off since late febuary.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks pretty nice.


----------

